
Show HN: Pitchdeck – Pitch your startup - mhefferon
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchdeck/id1029283199/
======
mhefferon
We created this platform for entrepreneurs to pitch their startups, receive
feedback and win up to 15k of funding per month.

It features in-app purchases for a 1 minute pitch, 2 minute pitch or 3 minute
pitch. We pool the money together from each pitch to award the highest rated
pitch with up to 15k of funding per month to boost their startup.

We would love your feedback!

Thanks

-Matthew

